# Parasiten ??



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

Wie in meinem Album zu sehen , hab ich meinen Teich verkleinert. Bis vor ~4 Wochen hatte ich eine viel zu hohe Anzahl an Fischen (der __ Reiher hat den Bestand reguliert :cry: ) . An meinem ca. 45cm Koi  , und an einigen __ Goldfisch fiel mir das ständige "schubbern" auf . Ich hab  an einem Goldie mehrere halbmuschelförmige "Etwas" entdeckt , welche eindeutig nach Karpfenlaus aussahen . Ich hab ´widerwillig  mit sera cyprinopur behandelt. Die Wirkung gegen diese "sichtbaren" __ Parasiten war gut , die Fische haben es vertragen und es sind keine Karpfenläuse mehr zu erkennen . 

Trotzdem schubbern die Fische , verstecken sich , und verlieren zusehends an Substanz. 

In 100m Luftlinie hab ich einen See  inmitten eines Naturschutzgebietes  , von daher habe ich entsprechend __ Kröten/Froschlaich und Besuch vom Reiher und __ Enten. Fische sind  nicht dazu gekommen . Haben mir die Amphibien oder Vögel das eigeschleppt ?

Filtertechnisch habe ich mich verdoppelt , da Fischbestand und Wasser sich halbiert haben.

Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit/Ahnung/Gerät einen Abstrich zu machen  , um den Parasit oder die Krankheit zu identifizieren . Äusserlich sind die Fische verletzungsfrei   . 

Gibt es in Berlin oder Umgebung eine Möglichkeit , das Problem diagnostizieren und behandeln zu lassen ?

Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Ich hab heute morgen 4 tote Gründlinge vom Teichboden gefischt und dabei eine recht dicke __ Erdkröte aufgeschreckt . Sie hat am Hinterteil eine recht grosse Verletzung . 
Mal ne ganz blöde Frage : Ist es möglich , dass das Hautsekret der Kröte einfluss auf das Wohlbefinden hat ? :? 
Ich hab die Kröte in dem Zustand schon zum laichen vor ~4 Wochen gesehen.  `hab sie erstmal an den benachbarten See gebracht..

Die gründlinge sind die ersten ersichtlichen Ausfälle  , äusserlich völlig unverletzt .
Wasserwerte sind ok .


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Danke :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Botti,

ich kann Dir da aus eigener Erfahrung (zum Glück) leider auch nicht helfen! :? 

Krankheiten sind ein schwieriges und komplexes Themengebiet...
Da sind die meisten, wie auch ich, sicher einfach überfragt...

Hast Du die Anfrage auch mal im Koi-Bereich gestellt?? Hast ja schließlich welche!
Vielleicht wurde sie hier von den kompetenten Leuten einfach nur übersehen...

Ich denke, die wenigsten hatten schon eine *verletzte* __ Erdkröte in ihrem Teich! 
Vielleicht wird es ja nun besser, wenn Du sie "umgesiedelt" hast?!


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

hallo dirk,

wie anett schon sagte - krankheiten sind ein sehr sensibles thema - und deshalb sollte man nur antworten wenn man sich über ursache und auswirkung sicher ist .............

leider bin ich in diesem bereich auch nicht sehr bewandert - und deshalb scheige ich  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2007)

Hi,

hm ... ich habe einen meiner Koi´s vor einer dicken __ Erdkröte gerettet ... sie hat ihn begattet ... na ja ... sie hat sich auf seinem Kopf festgekrallt ... die Vorderbeine hinter seinen Flossen in seinen Kiemen ... ich musste richtig grob werden um sie abzubekommen ...

Gestern ca. 10 Tage später ist dieser Fisch eingegangen .... er hat keine erkennbaren Krankheitsanzeichen :-(

Also wenn möglich ....raus mit den __ Kröten !!!

Grüßle


----------

